# Hệ thống Điện > Driver DC/AC servo motor >  Rảnh rỗi sinh nông nổi. Em yêu khoa học: Sinano AC Servo motor 300W-3000rpm

## Vân Du

Rảnh rỗi quá chả biết làm gì nên tháo chú Sinano AC Servo ra xem ruột gan thế nào? Có giống với lý thuyết không?

Em motor này có kèm hộp số 1:5


Encoder có 2000ppr thôi.


Roto là 1 đống nam châm vĩnh cửu trắng. Tháo nam châm này ra cho bọn trẻ  con nghịch thì cũng hay đấy.


Video test Jog:

----------

cnc300, cuong, im_atntc, Nam CNC, quangcaohoanglong, thuyên1982

----------


## quangcaohoanglong

> Rảnh rỗi quá chả biết làm gì nên tháo chú Sinano AC Servo ra xem ruột gan thế nào? Có giống với lý thuyết không?
> 
> Em motor này có kèm hộp số 1:5
> 
> 
> Encoder có 2000ppr thôi.
> 
> 
> Roto là 1 đống nam châm vĩnh cửu trắng. Tháo nam châm này ra cho bọn trẻ  con nghịch thì cũng hay đấy.
> ...


bán cho anh con secvo này đi em ơi he he

----------


## Vân Du

Các bác gỡ rối cho em 1 chút với chú driver này. Chả là khi em chuyển chế độ từ speed sang Postion thì driver báo lỗi 07.
Tra lỗi này thì nó là cấu hình sai cái Electronic Gear.
Trong manual yêu cầu là cấu hình thông số  Electronic Gear phần (21) và phần (22) như sau: 0.02<(21)/(22)<50.
Em đã cấu hình phần (21) là 1, (22) là 1 (mặc định). Tức là 0.02<1<50 là đúng rồi.
Sau đó em reset mềm, reset cứng mà vẫn bị lỗi 07 đó.
Chắc không phải là lỗi driver vì em thử cả 2 con thì đều bị ạ.

Nhờ các cao thủ giúp đỡ ạ. Em xin chân thành cám ơn. Manual của nó đây ạ: http://automation.com.tw/download/Ma...v1.1/modae.pdf

----------

